# Conflicting information-super unleaded gas, etc.



## musiclvr56 (Dec 16, 2013)

A snowblower service center told me I should use super unleaded gas in my Ariens snowblower (two stage, 520, 2002). This is the first I heard of this. I didn't think to ask him why he recommends this. Any opinions?

Secondly, he told me at the end of the season to run it dry and during the season to use stabilizer (1 to 1 ratio) every time I fill my gas tank. The "technician" at Ariens Company told me not to run it dry-it had something to do with the alcohol in gasoline and possible rusting.

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## musiclvr56 (Dec 16, 2013)

This service center also told me that if I didn't have a gas shut off valve, that I should get one installed. (Model no. 932102)


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

By "super" are you referring to higher octane rating? I don't see that necessary on a low rev'ing, low c/r small engine.
I think they may have been trying to recommend to you to try to avoid any sort of gasoline with higher ethanol content, which is definitely advisable.

I have had good luck with stabil in the off season storage.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Only supreme has no ethanol in Canada after october 15th.
Don't know about USA


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Musiclover. 

Your first choice for gasoline if you can find it would be Non Oxygenated or Non oxy fuel. 
This is the best for your small engine. It is becoming more and more available. 

The next choice should be the highest number octane rating you can get. Typically 90 or 91 generally labeled Premium gas.

Whenever possible stay away from ethanol blended fuels. (here in MN we have no choice but to buy it unless you get non oxy)

Given the unknown time before you may be using the gas it is smart to use a stabilizer in it at all times. 

I add a product called Sea Foam to my gas can prior to filling up any of my small engines. 
Sea Foam is a widely available and recommended product. 

I know there is a product of similar value called Sta Bil. 

Both are acceptable. 

I also add a lubricant called Marvel Mystery Oil in very small amounts to all my fuels. This cleans up deposits and lubricates internal engine components. 

As far as shutting off the fuel I do on my older equipment all the time and in my new blower at end of season. There is a component called a needle and seat that valves fuel into the carburetor from the tank. This involves a float that can with age loose buoyancy. When this happens fuel will run thru the carburetor and out a vent or fill the engine itself. 

By shutting the fuel off and running the machine till it stops or runs out of fuel you take the fuel from the area where the floats are and eliminate the possibility of flooding. 

Some believe the machine is less likely to develop deposits or goo in the small ports of the engine if it is ran dry. 

As I said in my older machines I turn fuel off after each use. The newer Ariens I turn off and run out of fuel at end of season. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

musiclvr56 said:


> A snowblower service center told me I should use super unleaded gas in my Ariens snowblower (two stage, 520, 2002). This is the first I heard of this. I didn't think to ask him why he recommends this. Any opinions?
> 
> Secondly, he told me at the end of the season to run it dry and during the season to use stabilizer (1 to 1 ratio) every time I fill my gas tank. The "technician" at Ariens Company told me not to run it dry-it had something to do with the alcohol in gasoline and possible rusting.
> 
> ...


 Ok first thing there is no ethanol in regular unleaded gas in Canada,
so where do you reside US or Canada?
If in US and you buy gas for more than a month use at a time then use some stabil as directed by stabil.
A shut off valve is a good thing to have but make sure you don't have one already.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Normex said:


> Ok first thing there is no ethanol in regular unleaded gas in Canada,
> so where do you reside US or Canada?


OOPS, they are not obligated to post if ethanol is under 10% but regular gas in Canada always has ethanol and pass october 15th it is probably at 9.9% so check your facts.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

@ N. MN Ariens the snow blower manuals dictates the kind of fuel used for their respective engines and I doubt they would stipulate high octane fuel,
of course if non ethanol gas is unavailable then it's a different story but overall stabil will help keep the gas fresh and one don't need to buy all kinds of products to run their snowblower as evidenced by many operating with just regular gas non ethanol for over 40 years.


----------



## pwm (Jun 12, 2014)

I get my gas at my local Canadian Tire gas bar in Winnipeg. According to their Web site, 87 octane has 10%, 89 octane has 5%, and 91 octane has *no* ethanol. This is supported by the labels on the pumps. The 87 and 89 hoses have a label that says "contains ethanol", or words to that effect. The label does not seem to apply to the 91 octane hose.

I am assuming that I am getting non-ethanol fuel with the 91 octane. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

This is from the Petro-Can site but I can quote all refiners if you want.
We constantly look for ways to provide drivers with greater value for the money they spend. That’s why we originally created WinterGas™ — a product specifically designed to meet Canadian driving conditions head on and to help drivers handle even the roughest and harshest Canadian winters.
WinterGas is specially formulated and blended in all of our grades of gasoline — including Ultra 94™ (Ontario only)— for use in Canadian winter conditions, at no extra cost.

WinterGas — available during the winter months in all gasoline grades at Petro-Canada gas stations across Canada (except the Greater Vancouver Regional District, Vancouver Island and the Sunshine Coast).

Here’s how WinterGas works for you:
Includes a de-icer that minimizes potential problems due to the possible presence of condensation in fuel tanks and lines during cold weather.
Contains Tactrol™, our proprietary deposit control additive, designed to keep fuel systems clean.
It evaporates more readily than summer gasoline for improved cold weather start-ups.
WinterGas is suitable for all vehicles and smaller engines such as chainsaws, snow mobiles and snow blowers. In some areas, WinterGas may contain up to 10% ethanol (E10). Please refer to your owner’s manual to ensure your vehicle or equipment is compatible with ethanol-blended gasoline.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

So only Ontario has ethanol in higher octane fuel.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

My bad Coby I checked and they have it since 4 years ago.


----------



## musiclvr56 (Dec 16, 2013)

I looked at the manual and shut off gas valve was not listed-I wrote to the company to ask them. That employee recommended that if I didn't have one, to get one installed-not sure if he is just trying to make money! 

I am guessing when the employee said "super unleaded gas" he meant premium gas.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes super unlead is our Canadian equivalent to supreme.


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

musiclvr56 said:


> I looked at the manual and shut off gas valve was not listed-I wrote to the company to ask them. That employee recommended that if I didn't have one, to get one installed-not sure if he is just trying to make money!
> 
> I am guessing when the employee said "super unleaded gas" he meant premium gas.


I would have one put on if there is not one on your machine. Typically not to complicated to install a simple one. Might be a do it yourself depending on your machine. 

As far as fuel forget the names. Look for numbers and ethanol content. 

Higher octane IE 87 89 90 91 look for highest number.

Ethanol is bad as it burns hotter and has higher water content. Look for least amount of ethanol. 

Non Oxy fuel is most recommended for small engine use so its prime for our use.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

In the USA, it _used_ to be true that "premium" gas did not contain ethanol..

It is no longer true.

So there is no longer any reason to get premium fuel for the snowblower..
because it ALL contains 10% ethanol now..might as well just get 87 octane, 
its all the same now as far as a snowblower engine is concerned.

About 999 out of 1,000 gas stations in the US have _only_ 10% ethanol fuel, in all grades..
If you want to avoid it, you have to specifically go and seek it out, you will never find it otherwise:

Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada



musiclvr56 said:


> Secondly, he told me at the end of the season to run it dry and during the season to use stabilizer (1 to 1 ratio) every time I fill my gas tank. The "technician" at Ariens Company told me not to run it dry-it had something to do with the alcohol in gasoline and possible rusting.
> 
> Thanks!
> Karen


NOT 1 to 1 ratio!  the bottle of stabil will say how much to use per gallon of gas..
but its no where close to 1 to 1.

There is much debate on the two ways to handle gas for the "off season", drain it dry, or leave in gas..
there are legitimate pros and cons either way..
For a few years, I thought the "leave gas in it all summer" made more sense..because of the potential of dried gaskets, 
and I felt you could never get out ALL the gas, and the little bit you missed could always dry out and "varnish"..
so why not just leave the system full?

I have now changed sides..I am now in the "drain it completely dry for the summer" camp..
because the 10% ethanol gas is SO lousy..I now believe its better to get it all out of there for storage. 

The boating people say "marine stabil" is best for the 10% ethanol gas.
It's a different formulation from "regular" stabil that is supposed to handle the ethanol better.

But if you can find it, I would definately seek out the non-ethanol gas for the snowblower,
and still use stabil with it, or seafoam. For a few years in western NY we had no ethanol-free gas at all..
it didnt exist..but now a few gas stations near me are beginning to carry it..Im going to use it from now on.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

And E15 gas (15% ethanol) should not be used, at all!
for small gas engines..its becoming more common, and it might
be forced on all of us eventually..it's horrible stuff for small gas engines,
most of the manufacturers are putting out warnings about it:

Toro | Ethanol Fuel Facts Landing Page

OPEI: E15 Gasoline Unlawful and Unsafe to Use in Outdoor Power Equipment

They all say E10 is "fine"..because they have no choice. they are forced to say E10
is fine because its all anyone has access to..but its actually not all that fine.
issues with snowblowers, mowers, garden tractors, trimmers, etc, not starting and needing
to go into the shop have gone up dramatically since E10 was introduced.
avoid it if you can..

Scot


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Does Shell Pro-V power is without ethanol? I'm really ready to pay big price for the best fuel for my snowblower and other motor tools. I will also use stabilizer for sure.

I live in Québec, Canada... Montréal city.

Thanks guys for this info in this thread.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Shell supreme is ethanol free according to their site. But they do say they have a bio-fuel mixture made from straw. If that's not ethanol what is?


----------



## Dedeno (Dec 29, 2013)

KaRLiToS, no ethanol in Shell V-Power in Canada. See link below, point 2, third bullet. It is also specified on pumps.

Shell V-Power® FAQs - Canada

I alway go there for my snowblower...


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

The thing is they are not forced to mark it at the pump by any agency unless it exceeds 10%, and that's where we all get tricked by refiners. Go inside and ask, they are forced by law to tell you the truth but they don't need to post it.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> So only Ontario has ethanol in higher octane fuel.


but i am pretty sure that is only in the gas with octane ratings higher than 91 which you don't see many stations selling. all the 94 octane gas is is pretty much 91 octane gas with ethanol added to it. ethanol brings the octane rating up. now this is part if the reason i think you should run the 91 octane gas even if it has ethanol. the 87 octane gas is lower quality and the ethanol is used to bring it up to par. at least the 91 octane gas with 10% ethanol started out with better quality gas. 

also as far as draining the carb goes if you run gas that has ethanol in it i don't find it makes a difference. the ethanol will usually eventually eat the coating off things and make things start sticking mainly the needle and seat. sometimes the ethanol will even eat holes in the float

as far as fuel additives go i have heard a lot of good things about star tron fuel treatment


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm lucky to have two gas stations within a mile radius of my house that sell ethanol free gas in every octane.


----------



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

Not sure which specific engine you are running, but here is a Q&A between myself and one of the engine manufacturers in regards to octanes and ethanol.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...e-use-octane-ethanol-oil-recommendations.html


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard of, or use "aspen" fuel? 
http://www.aspen.se/Canada/Product_sheets


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

musiclvr56 said:


> A snowblower service center told me I should use super unleaded gas in my Ariens snowblower (two stage, 520, 2002). This is the first I heard of this. I didn't think to ask him why he recommends this. Any opinions?
> 
> Secondly, he told me at the end of the season to run it dry and during the season to use stabilizer (1 to 1 ratio) every time I fill my gas tank. The "technician" at Ariens Company told me not to run it dry-it had something to do with the alcohol in gasoline and possible rusting.
> 
> ...


regular grade low octane gas has more energy in it, than premium- it actually burns faster with more explosive effect. this is what causes an engine to ping or knock with low octane. so the octane number being higher, causes the fuel to burn slower, and no ping- but that type of gas is for a HIGH COMPRESSION engine, where the high compression yields more power by squeezing the mixture more. so they take 2 steps ahead with the higher compression, but one step back with the high octane, but are still ahead in power in the end.

with a small engine we have low compression, so low octane will yield the most power. there is no ping because the compression ratio is low, so it will use and tolerate the low octane fuel.

high octane only came about as the engine mfrs. started to increase the compression, in the quest for more power. in the old days fuel octane was very low, around 60 or 70. what we call regular today, was at one time high test back in the 1920's

but the flip side is this, the premium gas also has many more additives to lubricate the valves and is homogenized more i.e. a more stable fuel from batch to batch, so it will make the engine run cleaner with less deposits. it also will last longer if the gasoline is stored a long time.

when alcohol started being added to fuels, gas would not last long, as over a short time the alcohol and gas separate. I looked inside the tank of my lawnmower when it would not start, and could see the gas and alcohol/water plainly visible in 2 separate layers one time. the mower would not start.

alcohol in fuel mixed with gas is a nightmare, yet we are forced to use it for nonsense political reasons. it absorbs and pulls in moisture, and wreaks havoc on fuel lines, carbs, fuel pumps.

so guys started putting premium in their chain saws and lawnmowers, looking for the cleaner burn and longer shelf life of the fuel, at the expense of a little power lost and more cost per gallon. premium also has alcohol but the additives that make it premium, offset the detriments of the alcohol a little.

I run regular in all my small engines and add a shot of stabil and injector/fuel system cleaner to each can before I even put it in any machine.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> regular grade low octane gas has more energy in it, than premium- it actually burns faster with more explosive effect.


Regular grade ignites more easily and burns more quickly, but (assuming the same percentage of ethanol content) it has no more or less energy content than premium. Converse is also true of course - premium has no more or less energy content than regular.


greatwhitebuffalo said:


> but the flip side is this, the premium gas also has many more additives to lubricate the valves and is homogenized more i.e. a more stable fuel from batch to batch, so it will make the engine run cleaner with less deposits. it also will last longer if the gasoline is stored a long time.


Higher quality fuel suppliers will have the same additives in lower octanes as they do in higher octanes. You're right though that if you buy the bargain brands you may want to stick to the higher octanes. 

I'm not 100% certain but I believe the shelf life thing is an urban legend. Ethanol content impacts shelf life equally across all octanes.


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Trufuel is ethanol free and 92 octane.

After some research about Trufuel, I did find that you can order from Home Depot two cases of twelve quart cans for $ 70.00 dollars total which includes free shipping direct to your home. This makes each quart about $ 5.83 which is better than full price.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

EarthWindandFire said:


> Trufuel is ethanol free and 92 octane.
> 
> After some research about Trufuel, I did find that you can order from Home Depot two cases of twelve quart cans for $ 70.00 dollars total which includes free shipping direct to your home. This makes each quart about $ 5.83 which is better than full price.


$23 a gallon??
wow, no thanks...

The non-Ethanol gas you can find at gas stations is more expensive than regular gas..but I think its one dollar a gallon more..or so.
Im going to get some next week..I will report back on the price.

Scot


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I will get Shell V power for my blower and add some stabilizer. Will do that for my Stihl blower, edge trimmer and brush cutter too. Same thing for the lawn mower and pressure washer.

It is maybe a forum for snowblowers but since I'm member, I learned even more than I thought.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

EarthWindandFire said:


> Trufuel is ethanol free and 92 octane.
> 
> After some research about Trufuel, I did find that you can order from Home Depot two cases of twelve quart cans for $ 70.00 dollars total which includes free shipping direct to your home. This makes each quart about $ 5.83 which is better than full price.



You keep posting about Trufuel being ethanol free but don't mention someone is paying $23.32 a gallon for it ?? Might be ok for a weed wacker in summer since they sell straight fuel and a 50:1 and 40:1 mix but if you have a big driveway and a big snow blower you can drive a long way to find pure fuel by the gallon at a station or just add some Seafoam, Stabil, ... as a stabilizer and cleaner and live with the ethanol compared to buying Trufuel.
I don't see any value in using it, just too expensive.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

I use Shell V-Power in my lawn mower and snowblower.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm a bit confused here, I used my Yamaha for 30 years without ever using stabilizer. I always used supreme to make sure I had no ethanol. First pull was choke on. That machine always started on second pull. I never removed gas through summer or topped it off before storage and yet it always started when I needed it. Might be a different design or I'm totally not getting the fuss.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Coby7 said:


> I'm a bit confused here, I used my Yamaha for 30 years without ever using stabilizer. I always used supreme to make sure I had no ethanol. First pull was choke on. That machine always started on second pull. I never removed gas through summer or topped it off before storage and yet it always started when I needed it. Might be a different design or I'm totally not getting the fuss.


Things have changed in the past few years..
In years past, your Supreme gas had no ethanol..
that is likely no longer the case.
check the pumps next time you get gas! 
here in NY state the pumps simply say "gas contains 10% ethanol",
it makes no mention of which grade..because ALL grades now contain
ethanol..

The gas isnt as good as it used to be!
I would start using stabilizer..

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Coby7 said:


> I'm a bit confused here, I used my Yamaha for 30 years without ever using stabilizer. I always used supreme to make sure I had no ethanol. First pull was choke on. That machine always started on second pull. I never removed gas through summer or topped it off before storage and yet it always started when I needed it. Might be a different design or I'm totally not getting the fuss.


Yea, same here basically. I usually do try to drain stuff, but I don't always get around to it.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Our supreme contains no ethanol. I checked and double checked.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Our supreme contains no ethanol. I checked and double checked.



Enjoy that while it's available. Prepare for it to be 15% before you even know it...


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Shredsled said:


> Enjoy that while it's available. Prepare for it to be 15% before you even know it...


 The ethanol debacle is starting to reverse itself as it is politically motivated.
Last year many ethanol plants closed in the US and the result this year price of corn has dropped dramatically of course with a good crop year which helped the cause. The farm lobby machine is very powerful and managed in years past to find a new way to use more corn hence ethanol.
To produce ethanol many environmentalists rightly assert that it costs more in carbon gas per litre than it saves in clean energy. So far its only good side is that it prevents gas to freeze whereas before we had to buy gas line anti-freeze. Will the environmentalists win over the farm lobbyists 
self interests, we shall see where the pendulum will swing sooner than later. The car industry don't like more ethanol gas content so there are big forces grinding behind the scenes and the small engine industry are only standby witnesses.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

RattlerGUNZ said:


> I use Shell V-Power in my lawn mower and snowblower.


that is all i use in my small engines. i even occasionally us it in my vehicle to earn extra airmiles. i buy all my gas at shell. i usually even go as far as pumping about $5-10 of gas into my truck before i start pumping gas into a my jerry can just to make sure i am getting pure ethanol free gas for my machines. 


Coby7 said:


> I'm a bit confused here, I used my Yamaha for 30 years without ever using stabilizer. I always used supreme to make sure I had no ethanol. First pull was choke on. That machine always started on second pull. I never removed gas through summer or topped it off before storage and yet it always started when I needed it. Might be a different design or I'm totally not getting the fuss.


same here. never usually drain the fuel out of any of my small engine and they always start like i was just using them yesterday. i know when i use to run cheap gas in my lawboy i would be cleaning the carb every year. not no more. 


Shredsled said:


> Enjoy that while it's available. Prepare for it to be 15% before you even know it...


doubt that would happen or last for very long. it is bad enough that you have idiots putting diesel in there gas tank. if you start putting 15% ethanol gas in a normal vehicles engine it would kill it and all sorts of law suits would start happening. 

now personally i hate ethanol gas. i had some build up in my trucks carb that i am pretty sure is a result of it. i cleaned the carb/filters and less than a year later the float is sticking to the bottom of the carb.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

crazzywolfie said:


> If you start putting 15% ethanol gas in a normal vehicles engine it would kill it and all sorts of law suits would start happening.


I have a turbo Volvo that I add 25% E85 to every tankful. No rotted anything, no fuel system implosions, no fuel component failures and it's a '95 with 300K on it. My MPG sucks because of the ethanol but it's also cheaper so that's a wash but it runs much better and especially well under boost.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I have a turbo Volvo that I add 25% E85 to every tankful. No rotted anything, no fuel system implosions, no fuel component failures and it's a '95 with 300K on it. My MPG sucks because of the ethanol but it's also cheaper so that's a wash but it runs much better and especially well under boost.


maybe not yet or maybe never but ethanol still increases the chances of parts failing. i had the fuel pump on my truck fail in less then 2 years and 20,000km. ethanol also increases the chance of having water in you tank. you let the stuff sit for a bit you can just watch the stuff separate or in some cases even turn to jelly when the conditions are right. i had the gas in my trucks carb and i think the stuff in the tank partially turned to jelly last winter over night once. i even had a lawn mower given to me this spring with the exact same issue. float bowl full of jelly. the stuff is no good


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well I'm a bad test for what it does if it sits as I have a hard time keeping it full with my over-sized right foot 

I have a bigger turbo, intake, throttle body, injectors, exhaust, fuel pump and a higher pressure regulator so given the chance it does suck the fuel and the alcohol helps it run cooler and keeps issues of detonation/preignition at bay.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

I can get zero ethanol fuel but to do so I have to get 91 octane premium from one pump and one station and it is 15 miles away. It smells like gas used to smell like.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Well I'm a bad test for what it does if it sits as I have a hard time keeping it full with my over-sized right foot
> 
> I have a bigger turbo, intake, throttle body, injectors, exhaust, fuel pump and a higher pressure regulator so given the chance it does suck the fuel and the alcohol helps it run cooler and keeps issues of detonation/preignition at bay.


and that is part of what i found funny the night the fuel in my truck went jelly. i was driving the thing daily when it happened. i actually had to get some fresh gas from the station to add to my tank and the stuff in my tank made some funny noises when i added it almost like there was ice in the tank. 

sounds like your car is setup to run higher ethanol fuel.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

This is what you need. 
Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

let me add that using stabil is like mixing oil with your gas. I noticed engines don't run as cleanly or crisp with stabil. it affects the a/f ratio and the idle and power jet settings and even when adjusted, the engine doesn't run as smooth with stabil in it.

the current state of gasoline quality today is a mess, it really is lousy


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

When I purchased my Ariens, it came with a can of SEF so they could start it. There is a sticker on the blower that states NOT to use gas with ethanol. My suspicion is they want to sell SEF.
 
SEF is alcohol free, but very expensive. I guess it is similar to the TruFuel. 

Has anyone purchased a new gas can lately? Note that they are all sealed now. I believe, alcohol is hygroscopic and the new plastic cans reduce this. I was skeptical at first, but when my outboard would not run right, I put some gas in a glass jar to look for water. I sat on the shelf for a while, a thin layer formed on top that looked like water.

Having said that, I add both Marine Stabil and Startron to my sealing gas can.

Scot mentioned something that got me thinking.

_“There is much debate on the two ways to handle gas for the "off season", drain it dry, or leave in gas..
there are legitimate pros and cons either way..
For a few years, I thought the "leave gas in it all summer" made more sense..because of the potential of dried gaskets, 
and I felt you could never get out ALL the gas, and the little bit you missed could always dry out and "varnish"..
so why not just leave the system full?

I have now changed sides..I am now in the "drain it completely dry for the summer" camp..because the 10% ethanol gas is SO lousy..I now believe its better to get it all out of there for storage_.”

I always ran them dry (Snowblower, lawn mower, etc) and never considered dried gaskets. Maybe one can of SEF to throw in at the very end would not be a bad idea.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Ryan said:


> This is what you need.
> Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


just have to be careful with the website because i have been told they don't update it often or at all. i was told that some of the station that were list on that site no longer exist at all.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

crazzywolfie said:


> just have to be careful with the website because i have been told they don't update it often or at all. i was told that some of the station that were list on that site no longer exist at all.



+1 I have that app on my phone and it's kind of hit and miss. If you find something close best to call ahead to make sure.


----------

